# hanging out with the tiels



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## henrythetiel (Nov 2, 2012)

goooorgeous photos!!! I love that toy/swing! looks like a lot of fun for the tiels!


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I love that swing too! Sadly, Grigio seems to hate any toy that moves, but the budgies would be all over it!


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Clearly you have two passions, tiels and photography! Great pics 


Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my tiels love this swing  its handmade


----------



## henrythetiel (Nov 2, 2012)

awwh, well henrys now found out what toys are. I think his confidence has grown since we moved rooms


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Tsuka is so funny the way he stands! 

Gorgeous pics of gorgeous birds, as always!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he is pigeon toed lol he walks funny too! haha


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I love the swing too! And your tiels are so pretty!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Awsome pics!!Your tiels are lovely-Tsuka is so cute on the photos-Glad he had a good day and enjoyed being in the photoshoot.Oh,and yes,this swing is really cool X x


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Dally simply the best as always.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka is the best sometimes too


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

hehe both are delicious birds for...........many kisses.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Both are so gorgeous!


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

What is this ? This is more than beautiful ! Fantastic ! Well done. A perfect breeder.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Adorable pics!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

that first pic doesn't even look like dally!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she was skinnybird lol she was tightening her feathers to show the weight she finally packed back on after being sick this summer lol


oh, and my birds arent breeders


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful as always but Tsuka just looks mean!  I don't think I have what it takes to deal with a tiel like Tsuka.


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

aww there so cute!!!!! :angel:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka is special. you have to see him on his best days. hes the best bird ever on his good days. his bad days are horrible though. luckily it is clear when he is having one of his bad days, and those days he doesnt come out of the cage for my safety LOL


----------

